# How To Move Omnisphere 2 STEAM folder [SOLVED]



## Zhao Shen (Aug 5, 2015)

So, I moved Omnisphere 2's STEAM folder from my SSD (the location I specified when I installed) to my external HDD. Spectrasonics' site says that I should be able to receive a prompt when loading Omnisphere that guides me in relocating my STEAM folder. When I load it in Cubase, a box pops up asking me if I want to relocate the folder, but when I click "Yes," all that loads is a completely black window for an instance of Omnisphere. Any ideas?


----------



## proxima (Aug 5, 2015)

Zhao Shen said:


> So, I moved Omnisphere 2's STEAM folder from my SSD (the location I specified when I installed) to my external HDD. Spectrasonics' site says that I should be able to receive a prompt when loading Omnisphere that guides me in relocating my STEAM folder. When I load it in Cubase, a box pops up asking me if I want to relocate the folder, but when I click "Yes," all that loads is a completely black window for an instance of Omnisphere. Any ideas?



Windows or Mac OS X? If you put the samples back, does Omnisphere load?

If you're using OS X, I'd just use a symlink (not an alias). Completely transparent to the application.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Aug 5, 2015)

Don't think I can delete the thread, but solved! If anyone else has the problem, you have to create a shortcut in the Spectrasonics folder on your main drive directing Omnisphere toward the STEAM folder on your external drive! Create a shortcut to the STEAM folder and move this shortcut to C:\ProgramData\Spectrasonics\ . Also don't forget to rename it to "STEAM" instead of "STEAM - Shortcut"!

Edited to detail the solution in a clearer fashion.


----------



## creativeforge (Aug 5, 2015)

But you could EDIT the thread title and add [SOLVED] before the title, that way it will help others... 

Regards,

Andre


----------



## Zhao Shen (Aug 5, 2015)

creativeforge said:


> But you could EDIT the thread title and add [SOLVED] before the title, that way it will help others...
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Andre


Right, sorry, I've never had to close my own thread before


----------



## Per K (Jan 23, 2016)

thanks for this...

on my old computer the steam-shortcut was in "C:\ProgramX86\Spectrasonics\" instead of "C:\ProgramData\Spectrasonics\" which made me confused for a while...


----------

